
Steve Jobs MIT Class (1992) [video] - janvdberg
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxJAD8HDlKaSgZospzlVDxGLKRtkpLFGT
======
beautifulfreak
The full video is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk-9Fd2mEnI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk-9Fd2mEnI)
The 2 minute excerpts are nice, but the 73 minute talk is better.

------
combatentropy
Whatever your judgment of Jobs, I think he was a rare dude: minimalist,
hippie, articulate, charismatic, business-savvy, technical, and artistic. Many
people have some of these traits, but I can't think of anyone else with all of
them.

~~~
Brockenstein
Does having all of them express some sort of ideal? What is the significance
of having all of them?

~~~
tommymachine
I think by the context... uniqueness?

------
atonse
Two things:

1) Jobs' ability to talk about strategic trends in the industry in such a
clear way is truly rare.

2) Amusing how everyone thought OOP would enable a whole paradigm shift. Has
that actually panned out?

~~~
jjtheblunt
Do you have a little NeXT device in your pocket called an iPhone?

~~~
bdcravens
I think the point is that today OOP is just an architectural choice. The
success of the iPhone is no more evidence of OOP being a paradigm shift than
other platforms that also implement it (Windows, Android, Rails, etc)

~~~
scrumper
Yes, for one thing it was supposed to enable all sorts of clever composable
behaviors; a big change in how computers presented themselves to end users.
Apple had OpenDoc[1], Microsoft had OLE. You'd be able to just work on some
piece of content, with the UI reflecting the capabilities of whatever
"objects" you had installed. OLE actually worked (for certain values of
'worked'), not sure OpenDoc ever got off the ground.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDoc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDoc)

~~~
GeekyBear
Cyberdog, a suite of internet utilities, is an example of an OpenDoc based
product that did make it into the hands of end users.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberdog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyberdog)

~~~
scrumper
Ah, I do remember this. It was pretty short lived. Good find.

------
janvdberg
This lecture got uploaded last week, and I had not seen it before. I think it
gives a pretty nice insight into the mind of Jobs (who was doing NeXT at the
time), about how he thinks about deep work/failure/learning/"scar tissue" and
it goes to show that what he later set out to do with Apple was the result of
a deliberate effort/process of approaching things.

~~~
jason_slack
Agreed. I have a lot of old Apple footage when I used to run an Apple video
site back in the day. I have never seen this either. Great to watch.

------
cuchoi
Steve Job's opinion on consulting:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk-9Fd2mEnI&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk-9Fd2mEnI&feature=youtu.be&t=921)

------
starchild_3001
Pretty awesome talk. Many of his business insights are applicable to 2018.

